# can we build this?



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

FlyWolf Hunting Slingshot Rifle


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

You can buy them and variants of them on eBay mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

Diy is much better than purchasing!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

With the absolutely amazing talent in this Forum, I have no doubt someone can make it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Is that a Shockley???


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Is that a Shockley???


Definitely NOT!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shahariare Jewel said:


> FlyWolf Hunting Slingshot Rifle


It would not be a problem to build something like this. Have a look a Joerg Spraves channel on Youtube. Here is a summary of similar weapons he has built:






He even has tutorials on how to build many of them, but you should be able to figure out how just by seeing the things in action.

Frankly, using 12 bands is silly ... Obviously that thing was built by someone who is not that familiar with slingshots. With standard ammo (1/2 inch steel ball or less) I really doubt you would get any more velocity from 12 bands that from 4 ... 2 each side. Generally speaking, if you want higher velocity from a slingshot, the best bet is to increase the draw length rather than the draw weight.

And by the way, the handle on the FlyWolf seems to be reversed!!! Note that the finger grooves are pointed at the palm of the hand ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bill Hayes has 3 different DIY versions (for 3 different budgets) somewhere - check on Youtube - is also... I think... here somewhere...


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Well ladies and gents seeing as building seems to be the way to go! This might help you out. 

























On DHgate you can also buy just the trigger assembly or just the 4x4 bands for cheap as chips also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Meh. :hmm:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why so many bands??? Shoot it through a chronograph and see what velocities you are getting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Charles nailed it!


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe an array of thin walled, low pull weight, tubes? Sort of like multiple TB blue bands in lieu of a single TB gold.

I'd love to get a look at that trigger mechanism, but it sounds like a box of empty soda cans being dropped when it's shot. I'm not sure I would actually want to shoot it.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm bidding on a couple of triggers on eBay at the moment! From the videos on YouTube they don't sound that much louder than a regular TTF with flatbands (quiet slap).
I personally think this is really cool technology! I saw today there was a trigger/band/fork kit that looked very similar to the slingshot I currently use 
















And I'm guessing a triggered version wouldn't be any louder than the handheld version. 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clang! said:


> I'd love to get a look at that trigger mechanism, but it sounds like a box of empty soda cans being dropped when it's shot. I'm not sure I would actually want to shoot it.


The trigger mechanism appears to be a variant of this:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19680-another-mechanical-release-from-dankung/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks like a compression lock. That would make sense. IIRC, Jorge's original mechanical release was one.


----------



## xseven (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Outdoor-Catapult-Rifle-Slingshot-Double-Pull-Shooting-Campaign-Hunting-Game/163481420344

For this one you can elongate the tubes for 70 cm ... what would be a good distance for an sling-rifle?

How do you think this model will work?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The most tedious part of building a slingshot rifle is the trigger unit - not difficult, but it takes time. Just order one of these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Set-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Release-Device-With-Screws-DIY-Catapult-Rifle-Trigger-Durable-Wristband-Shot-Bow/32948730236.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.325.7b486a3aAYdVNg&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902_10134,searchweb201603_57,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=a032d96d-377c-4e4d-be2e-5eff20c8ff21-46&algo_pvid=a032d96d-377c-4e4d-be2e-5eff20c8ff21

The rest of the structure is a case of using sturdy sections of wood or metal tubes for the extension, and some sturdy slingshot forks made of birch plywood with notches for flat bands. I say sturdy, because the forces involved are quite high of you wish to shoot "magnum style, like I did in 2014:






Do I hear you saying heavy and clunky ? Yes, indeed... <_<

Adding a foot stirrup helps to draw back the bands (which I learned later...hmm) - unless of course you have the technical talent to copy the slide system used on the Chinese version.

The problem with bands or tubes under tension for longer periods is that they loose the stored heat energy. But yes, it can be done...


----------

